# Duluth GA



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey guys its looks like I am going to be in GA from october 1-4 for sales training.
any one want to meet up for a smoke?

let me know and we can work something out.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Where in Duluth?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

If you can get a little further south, maybe we can work something out.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't know what Hotel I will be at for training yet.
I should hear the final details this week.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Atlanta Marriott Gwinnett Place
Address: 1775 Pleasant Hill Road
City: Duluth
Zip of Postal Code: 
Province or State: GA
Country: USA
here is where I am staying at.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Can't say for sure, but I might be able to make it out. I live about 10 miles from Duluth


----------

